# Classic Vision?



## Dexter (4 June 2012)

My new one is by Classic Vision out of Owenmore Dream. I know nothing about ID/ISH breeding  I've had a quick google and Classic Vision looks quite smart. Robe seems to have got height and jump from his dad. Anyone have a horse by Classic Vision or know anything about him?


----------



## Dexter (5 June 2012)

anyone?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (5 June 2012)

There is a Classic Vision gelding on our yard - big chestnut that will hopefully make a heavyweight show hunter - cracking horse and if he were 15.2 (rather than 17 hands) I'd be very interested in him for myself. Lovely attitude and moves very well. He was a bit anxious when he arrived straight off the boat and via a dealer but has settled into a friendly chap. 

Horse in question is 100% ID and has a real quality about him.


----------



## Simsar (5 June 2012)

Eothain on here had a mare by him that he had bred, he had her for sale a while ago, don't know whether he still has her but PM him.


----------



## Dexter (5 June 2012)

Mines a big chestnut, well 16.2hh. Quite smart and deceptively chunky.  A not great picture:







Hes clearly bred to jump and he really is an out and out jumping machine. His dam wasnt full ID, I cant quite work it out, but shes some sort of ISH I think?

http://www.horseandbreeder.com/pedigree.php?thishorse=2028


----------



## Dexter (5 June 2012)

bump


----------



## Simsar (6 June 2012)

Dexter said:



			His dam wasnt full ID, I cant quite work it out, but shes some sort of ISH I think?

http://www.horseandbreeder.com/pedigree.php?thishorse=2028

Click to expand...

His dam is a 3/4 tb ISH which makes your boy 5/8 ID on paper but in reality slightly less as Classic Vision was by Ginger Dick who was o/o a part bred mare by Battle Burn with unknown ID breeding!!


----------



## Lark (6 June 2012)

I know a couple and have met Classic Vision at stud.
One is bombproof a good candidate for the mounted unit 
They are good amateur/RC horses with good easy temperaments but limited for the top end in my limited experience of them.
That is not to say that he has not got a ton of super stars out there.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 June 2012)

I know one- an incredible jumper, would jump the world for you. Jumps 1m 40 plus courses with amateurs. Very quick and speedy, excellent jumping technique. Useless at dressage- too much of a hot head! Moves amazing tho, but he just cant settle in the dressage arena.


----------



## Dexter (8 June 2012)

Lark said:



			I know a couple and have met Classic Vision at stud.
One is bombproof a good candidate for the mounted unit 
They are good amateur/RC horses with good easy temperaments but limited for the top end in my limited experience of them.
That is not to say that he has not got a ton of super stars out there.
		
Click to expand...

A good amateur horse suits me fine!  I'm aiming for the heady heights of BE80 maybe 90 at a push. As well as some safe sane hunting and the odd SJing/dressage.

Hes very laid back so long as you dont pressure him too much, and he pops 1m20 for fun, which is more than enough for me


----------



## Sockey (7 August 2014)

I have a Classic Vision Gelding that I bought last year after I was diagnosed with cancer. At 17 1 1/2 he is way too big for me in theory ( I'm 5 ft 3) but a is a superstar. I hunter trailed and hunted him while on chemo. Complete gentleman will jump anything hunting though I do find him a lot stronger in winter than Summer. Have just started show jumping him though he is a bit lazy in Summer. Sensible and sane but not fully confident yet hacking on his own. Delighted with his first year. Real honest type.


----------

